# Next step after VETASSESS POSITIVE



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

So my qualifications were assessed positively by VETASSESS.

Sitting at 55 points after VETASSESS POSITIVE.

Need NSW State Nomination for 60 points.

Can someone please guide me to the next steps?? Many thanks in advance... I am new here... Thank you!!

1. Is EOI done first or NSW State Nomination?

2. Approximate cost for the rest of the procedure... including the EOI, NSW Nomination and Visa (including two dependents: wife and mother. Father alive but will not include him in the visa application.)

3. I believe the 14-July round is now closed. Is this true? Can I apply now? When did they reach 1000?

4. How long does it take to reach 1000 applications approximately when 14-Oct round opens?

Thank you.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Applications for NSW are closed until October. You will need to lodge an EOI on SkillSelect, then apply (when applications open) on the NSW state nomination website and quote your EOI number. The fee to apply for state nomination is $300 if you're overseas.

Visa application fees are here: Fees and charges for visas

The July application round is closed. If you're planning to lodge your nomination application in the October round, you should be sure to apply as soon as it opens to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Velladurai (Aug 9, 2014)

Which ANZSCO code did you apply for? Which class/subclass? Posting this info newbies like me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Applications for NSW are closed until October. You will need to lodge an EOI on SkillSelect, then apply (when applications open) on the NSW state nomination website and quote your EOI number. The fee to apply for state nomination is $300 if you're overseas.
> 
> Visa application fees are here:
> 
> The July application round is closed. If you're planning to lodge your nomination application in the October round, you should be sure to apply as soon as it opens to avoid disappointment.


Thank you very much for the reply.

1. Does it takes them hours/days/weeks to reach the 1000 threshold?

2. Will I be able to take along my mother as a dependant? Though she is married and all, but she would rather join me then live with my father. We all live together currently.

(Parents and children live together in Pakistan though they may be financially independent. My mother currently relies on me financially.)

3. Do I still need to be invited by SkillSelect once NSW has agreed to sponsor me?

Thank you again!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gghhoosstt said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. 1. Does it takes them hours/days/weeks to reach the 1000 threshold? 2. Will I be able to take along my mother as a dependant? Though she is married and all, but she would rather join me then live with my father. We all live together currently. (Parents and children live together in Pakistan though they may be financially independent. My mother currently relies on me financially.) 3. Do I still need to be invited by SkillSelect once NSW has agreed to sponsor me? Thank you again!!


1. The cap was met relatively quickly last month.

2. No. If your parents are married then they are dependent on each other and thus cannot be considered your dependants.

3. No. Once your state nomination is approved, you will automatically receive an invitation.


----------

